# Laser vs. Inkjet Transfer.



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Which is better to use? Inkjet or a Laser printer for heat transfers? What is the best laser printer to use at a low price?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Laser transfers for me, printed on an oil based CLC's. Forever classic, and Phototrans Plus from Neenah are the "best value for money" commercial type transfers.


----------



## chuckyt (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been having this same debate with myself...laser vs. inkjet. Seems the majority on here use inkjet printers stating color clarity/durability is better and you can get a decent machine for less money. Then there are those who swear by lasers saying no clogged nozzles to deal with, and cheaper prints in the long run. I do know there are tons more transfer paper options for inkjets (if that matters.) A crucial factor you may want to consider is finding a machine that prints 11x17 sheets. Well, time to do some more research...


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

chuckyt said:


> I've been having this same debate with myself...laser vs. inkjet. Seems the majority on here use inkjet printers stating color clarity/durability is better and you can get a decent machine for less money.


Inkjet has cheaper startup costs, but I think you'll find color fastness better with laser.



chuckyt said:


> Then there are those who swear by lasers saying no clogged nozzles to deal with, and cheaper prints in the long run. I do know there are tons more transfer paper options for inkjets (if that matters.)


I'm in the laser camp for these reasons and more. Inkjet has a lot of paper options, but they are all basically slight variations of the same thing. Laser offers fewer but far better options.



chuckyt said:


> A crucial factor you may want to consider is finding a machine that prints 11x17 sheets. Well, time to do some more research...


I use an Oki C8800, which isn't hard to find, it's just more expensive than a large format inkjet.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Laser transfers for me, printed on an oil based CLC's. Forever classic, and Phototrans Plus from Neenah are the "best value for money" commercial type transfers.


Byron,

Is there a major difference between CLPs and CLCs? What do you like about your copier over the printer and is there a difference in transfer quality?

AB


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Byron,
> 
> Is there a major difference between CLPs and CLCs? What do you like about your copier over the printer and is there a difference in transfer quality?
> 
> AB


For CLP's, I have only tried the Docucolor from Xerox, coz it's the cheapest back here. I imagine that it prints the same as most non-oil based CLC's, except that the CLC's can accomodate A3 size papers, prints much faster and have 2 separate bigger paper trays. Now, when you talk about the oil based CLC's, (I'm using a Canon CLC1110), I would say that the print quality is much better. It also comes with it's own RIP (hardware & software). With an oil based CLC, I'm able to use the thinner & much cheaper light transfer papers. thus getting softer prints on shirts.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

90chevytruck said:


> Which is better to use? Inkjet or a Laser printer for heat transfers? What is the best laser printer to use at a low price?


I prefer Laser printer over inkjet for the following reasons:

a) No clogging issue
b) Prints faster
c) Produces just as vibrant color and better durability
d) There is available self weeding heat transfer paper for lights that works and none in U.S. for inkjet with exception of the one that I tried but did not work for me.

e) No toner wasted compared to inkjet head cleaning cycle wasted ink
f) Cheaper toner cost per print
g) There is available self weeding for dark (TheMagicTouch WOW 7.1) although it cost a lot right now but I anticipate price will come down as demand increases.

h) Heat transfer media are available for hard goods using OEM toner.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Guys, I really appreciate all of the insight on CLCs and CLPs.

Byron, have you done a side-by-side transfer test on apparel printed from a CLC and CLP? Do you have pics of apparel with transfers made from your CLC?

Luis, all of the benefits you've listed makes a CLP seem like the ideal way to go.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

haven't done a really serious side by side yet, but I will try to post some pics of my transfers.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would totally agree with Luis... he has the info down pretty good


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> I prefer Laser printer over inkjet for the following reasons:
> 
> a) No clogging issue
> b) Prints faster
> ...


 
I agree with Luis, i just purchased a laser printer a month ago. i try xerox phaser but i returned it because xerox phaser has dull image printout. i change to Brother 4040cn and the image is perfect. I try all the sample pack paper form coastal and i like the techniprint 4.0 and mug's and more. here's the sample picture, i already wash this 5 times.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> I agree with Luis, i just purchased a laser printer a month ago. i try xerox phaser but i returned it because xerox phaser has dull image printout. i change to Brother 4040cn and the image is perfect. I try all the sample pack paper form coastal and i like the techniprint 4.0 and mug's and more. here's the sample picture, i already wash this 5 times.


I have red that Techniprint 4.0 is an improved version. I am curious. Does it have polymer window or box when the paper is not trimmed? Have you tried it on light colored garment and not have polymer window or box showing? You said you tried all Coastal's sample packs. Have you tried Imageclip as well? Did you compare the two as far as feel, look and durability?

Both Imageclip and Techniprint 4.0 are made by Neenah. Makes me wonder why Neenah have made both when Imageclip is self weeding and Techniprint 4.0 is not. It seems counter productive to me.

Please do not take my comments above as attack. I am merely searching for answers. If Techniprint 4.0 does not show polymer window on light colored shirt then it surely is a good product since it is a one step paper as compared Imageclip which is two step .


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

THE TECHNIPRINT 4.0 ALSO SHOW POLYMER WINDOW AFTER IT WASH YOU IT ONLY SHOW A LITTLE. Imageclip is two process if you didn't make a good printout in 1st process the result in 2nd process is not good. in my observation the imageclip is crack when you stretch while the techniprint you can stretch a little. the picture i attached you can see that there is litle vertical line, because i stretch that when i 2nd press it like ironall.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I been looking at Brother 4040cn thinking of getting one do you know how many washs before they start to fade I have ink jet now and it seems after about 10 washs you can see it starting to fade


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

the picture i post is already wash 5 times, if i will comapre to inkjet paper i think is almost the same with the transjet result. my only problem in laser printout is when i print photo it change to differnt color but if i print in text color no changes maybe only in my settings. overall the quality is almsot the same with inkjet.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> Both Imageclip and Techniprint 4.0 are made by Neenah. Makes me wonder why Neenah have made both when Imageclip is self weeding and Techniprint 4.0 is not. It seems counter productive to me.


I think the Techniprint is a lot cheaper than the Imageclip, that's why Neenah still produces it. It's still OK to use for those "1 piece" designs, and for those that prefer a 1 step process. Phototrans-Plus is also made by Neenah. It's even cheaper than Techniprint but is not recommended for non-oil fusing laser printers operating at higher temperatures. IMHO, there's a market out there for these 3 different great products from Neenah.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> my only problem in laser printout is when i print photo it change to differnt color but if i print in text color no changes maybe only in my settings. overall the quality is almsot the same with inkjet.


Maybe with a better RIP, the print quality of raster images will improve.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> THE TECHNIPRINT 4.0 ALSO SHOW POLYMER WINDOW AFTER IT WASH YOU IT ONLY SHOW A LITTLE. Imageclip is two process if you didn't make a good printout in 1st process the result in 2nd process is not good. in my observation the imageclip is crack when you stretch while the techniprint you can stretch a little. the picture i attached you can see that there is litle vertical line, because i stretch that when i 2nd press it like ironall.


Imageclip works if done right. The key is pressing the two papers in the first pressing as described in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p160268-post7.html

Cracking can be minimized as described in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p182217-post3.html

Post pressing also improves durability.

The advantage using Imageclip is no polymer window in light colored shirts. Has soft hand, looks and feels like screen print and durable.


----------



## markz (Sep 29, 2015)

Yo, new guy, googling. What does
printed on an oil based CLC's
CLC mean?

I go to Staples.ca, which paper is the best?
It's easy to find the Office Supplies, Copy Paper, Furniture, Ink, Toner, Cleaning Products, Electronics and Technology you need | Staples®


So regular inkjet printer I have, do I buy a special ink?
I have a hard time looking for 3XL and 4XL shirts, so I go to Marks Work Wearhouse, but they got heavy cotton T's. Gildan is alright for light. I always try to go for 100% cotton, hate the poly when it burns your S.O.L. and skin graffs.

I need something that I can just use a regular iron.

Thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Luis,
I am getting a laser in the next week or so and will be using imageclip papers becauser I am getting more customers asking for their artwork on shirts now, and thought that this would be a good time to move over to self weeding processes


----------



## markz (Sep 29, 2015)

How long does the stuff last on shirts?

I just hang dry now, used to go to Ecko Canada ltd and buy cheap shirts, around $20, free s/h after $50 or so.

Now I go to Walmart, by their CrapMart George Brand 3XL, 100% cotton, and $10 each. They have different sizes for their 3xl, I found the different in #'s.

I got a brother inkjet, do I need special ink?
Which is better inkjet or lazer.

Im cruising to different crapmarts aka wallymarts and stocking up on these made in china t's.

What am I looking at for graphics for a price?

I just dont want the cheesey rhino ecko has, I dont care what the graphic is, just needs to be adult like.

Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

markz said:


> How long does the stuff last on shirts?
> 
> I just hang dry now, used to go to Ecko Canada ltd and buy cheap shirts, around $20, free s/h after $50 or so.
> 
> ...


Google the ink type of your printer. If it is water based dye it will bleed and fade. You need pigment ink. Check third party vendor of ink if they have refillable cartridge and pigment ink for your printer.


----------



## markz (Sep 29, 2015)

Brother LC103 color then XL

Says right on box - Conetnts - Glycerin56-81-5

Google is of no help.

Im about to chuck old cartridges out, so will do the refill thing for sure on the old ones.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

markz said:


> Brother LC103 color then XL
> 
> Says right on box - Conetnts - Glycerin56-81-5
> 
> ...


Beware some refiilables are not compatible after march 2014 model. One of the major suppliers inkjetcarts.us does not list your printer. Pigment ink will clog when used on dye based printer.


----------



## markz (Sep 29, 2015)

What about laser printer, I can just go to Staples store or do I have to iron the thing on quickly after printing?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

markz said:


> What about laser printer, I can just go to Staples store or do I have to iron the thing on quickly after printing?


Depending on the type of laser transfer. For 2 step self weeding transfer for light or dark you have to marry the A sheet to B sheet after printing on A sheet so that the unwanted polymer will not be on the A sheet. Hence only the printed image is transferred on the shirt after pressing and peeling the transfer paper off. Transfer for dark has low opacity. To improve opacity white toner is needed. You can either buy a printer with white toner CMYW, CMYKW or buy a set of white or translucent toner and drum cartridge. Print the color image on A sheet. Substitute the white toner and drum cartridges with black toner and drum cartridges. Print the negative gray scale over the color image on A sheet. Mary the A sheet and B sheet to weed out the unwanted opaque from B sheet. 

If you are going to buy a color laser printer pick an Okidata printer. 

You can press the non self weeding transfer right away after printing on it.


----------



## markz (Sep 29, 2015)

OK Thanks, I still havent done much on this project of mine. Been finding T-shirts in stores for around $10 that are half decent, brands like Eddie Bauer (amazingly 2XLT fits, normally go 3XL or 4XL).
The Walmart T's dont last long. Had one that lasted one wash then the cotton balled up. Walmart is only good for cheap Wrangler Loose Fit jeans, and cheap food.

I think I will have to look into the online T-shirt printing services.
As long as the price is around $10 to $20 each for a decent quality T, and 100% cotton I dont mind paying that. 

I see theres a forum thread here I will take a look. Are there any good Canadian online T-shirt printing companies. I dont mind Gilden T's.


----------



## markz (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry doesnt look like I can edit my previous post.
I went surfing the T-shirt printing providers and $20 is rate, they want $30 or more usually.
I wonder how much it will cost me to do each T-shirt myself. I will have to look into it more.
I can find $10 to $15 T-shirts with prints on them, but its harder to find them in my size. I will keep looking in stores. Until then I will research more on a DIY solution.


----------



## BikerBull (Apr 21, 2018)

I have been looking at an OKI 711 WT laser printer but noticed that it can only print A4 size ,does anyone have suggestions for one that can print A3?, and is there any more input as to which is prefferable, laser or inkjet, the posts are a little dated now so was wondering if the technology has moved along a bit 
Thanks for any response


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BikerBull said:


> I have been looking at an OKI 711 WT laser printer but noticed that it can only print A4 size ,does anyone have suggestions for one that can print A3?, and is there any more input as to which is prefferable, laser or inkjet, the posts are a little dated now so was wondering if the technology has moved along a bit
> Thanks for any response


There is an A3 Pro8432Wt. But beware the printer have issues and Okidata don't seem to have solution to fix it. Click the link below to read all about it. There is also a more expensive printer Procolor 920WT.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php?searchid=24660265


----------



## LucidDavid (Jun 6, 2014)

BikerBull said:


> I have been looking at an OKI 711 WT laser printer but noticed that it can only print A4 size ,does anyone have suggestions for one that can print A3?, and is there any more input as to which is prefferable, laser or inkjet, the posts are a little dated now so was wondering if the technology has moved along a bit
> Thanks for any response


Here is a tool that helps solve the print size issue...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evA9AxI1rU4&list=PLaSVMc8SydxonFSHmG4-NfB24BvofUeMW


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

LucidDavid said:


> BikerBull said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at an OKI 711 WT laser printer but noticed that it can only print A4 size ,does anyone have suggestions for one that can print A3?, and is there any more input as to which is prefferable, laser or inkjet, the posts are a little dated now so was wondering if the technology has moved along a bit
> ...


Nice, but there are no links provided for the i-Split software, so no good. 😞


----------



## BikerBull (Apr 21, 2018)

Lnfortun said:


> There is an A4 Pro8432Wt. But beware the printer have issues and Okidata don't seem to have solution to fix it. Click the link below to read all about it. There is also a more expensive printer Procolor 920WT.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php?searchid=24660265


Thanks for that Luis, pretty hairy stuff, humidity seems to be a factor as well as everything else, a lot (most) of which I don't understand , living in a place where humidity in the high 80's at times would be a major hurdle. I'm going to revert back to my original idea of inkjet pigment inks just until I get up and running gain some experience and hopefully some customers, learn to crawl before walking as it were. You see some great results with the pigment inks, I realise that they have been done by people in the know and hopefully get to that standard myself, gotta start somewhere hey.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BikerBull said:


> Thanks for that Luis, pretty hairy stuff, humidity seems to be a factor as well as everything else, a lot (most) of which I don't understand , living in a place where humidity in the high 80's at times would be a major hurdle. I'm going to revert back to my original idea of inkjet pigment inks just until I get up and running gain some experience and hopefully some customers, learn to crawl before walking as it were. You see some great results with the pigment inks, I realise that they have been done by people in the know and hopefully get to that standard myself, gotta start somewhere hey.


Sorry I said A4 instead of A3 for OKI Pro9432WT.


----------



## BikerBull (Apr 21, 2018)

Lnfortun said:


> Sorry I said A4 instead of A3 for OKI Pro9432WT.


I did realise, thanks.


----------



## ck65 (Apr 29, 2018)

Newbie here, can someone please explain what are CLCs and CLPs?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ck65 said:


> Newbie here, can someone please explain what are CLCs and CLPs?


CLC is color laser copier and CLP is color laser printer. Both devices will work with CLP and CLC transfer papers. It is a matter of how the device is configured during printing.

With CLC the transfer is fed in bypass mode and the transfer is fed in multipurpose tray and exits in the rear tray for CLP transfer paper. Both are set to thick media to slow down the print speed so the toner will fuse properly.


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

As we all know that digitilization in every industry, so why not then in print industry. When choosing which type of printer to buy, there a few things to keep in mind. Remember, go for the right one that best suit your business requirements!

Inkjet technology is good and simple. Both have their respective pros and cons, and you can choose either as you like. In this blog, we will briefly discuss the two viable options available to you, dive into the difference between the two printing techniques.


----------

